# Scott Brash Grand Slam



## mypegasus (13 September 2015)

Just watching the show jumping on Horse & Country TV.

Scott Brash has won at Spruce Meadows and completed the Grand Slam!

Well done Scott.


----------



## hobo (13 September 2015)

Really pleased for him and the owners, I know some were not pleased that he was not on the last SJ team but who can blame them for wanting the Grand Slam.


----------



## Piaffe123 (14 September 2015)

Over the moon for both him and Hello Sanctos (and his team)


----------



## lannerch (14 September 2015)

Yet again he's proved he's the worlds best , and what a horse!  cool as a cucumber .


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (19 September 2015)

He made the right decision, it is amazing what Scott has achieved


----------

